# push pole holder?



## trev0987 (Mar 15, 2010)

looking to fab a cheap holder for the top of my platform.id like something similar to the one tibor makes just not with the 60.00 dollar price tag :-/. 
any pics or ideas let me know everything is appriciated


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Track down anytide on here and shoot him a message.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Track down anytide on here and shoot him a message.


X2


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

let us know wat he says! id like one too!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > Track down anytide on here and shoot him a message.
> 
> 
> X2


X300


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

got this one ,that pivots up /down ,similar to holsters but 3x thicker ,very strong ,will hold up to twisting and binding well..made to be a fixed mount on either side,upswing or downswing -does not swivel tho,,will have a swivel version soon..the only problem with swivel holders is they move you around on the platform and will hit and bind on something eventually ,this one will help a little in keeping skiff tracking in one direction during drift ,,hope this helps
-anytide


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, there you have it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

where have you seen one by tibor for 60 bucks? :-? they usually go for something like a hundred or so  :-/


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Anytide - I beleive he is refering to this http://www.tiborreel.com/ppc.html


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes- pivot and swivel thats why their a hundo bucks , i'll make some asap -for a better price ,dont care for them personally,nice product tho-if you like and can find for $60.00 get it!! -good luck -antide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

could'nt help myself  -prototype 360 degree swivel, will fold down flat
have some ready in a few days  -anytide


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Tibor caddy's pop up on Craigslist every now and then... sometimes pretty cheap.

And Tibor has a life time warranty.


----------



## trev0987 (Mar 15, 2010)

anytide... that is awsome and exactly what i need let me no when you want to sell some i will be the first buyer. and if its less than 60 bucks im all there ;D


----------



## trev0987 (Mar 15, 2010)

a capt ik gets them for 60 plus shipping so if i where to go with tibor thats the price i would get it for though him


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats a good price for tibor ? -shipping costs will get ya sometimes???
gotta fine toon it -then they'll be ready under $50.00 shipped 
-working on it -anytide


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I stock the Tibor but at $98 MSRP I sell a few.

I should have these in stock within a week @ $30.00 and should be able to ship in a flat rate USPS box


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

check classifieds  thanks guys -anytide


----------



## wizard01 (Jul 12, 2009)

I use the sameone Skiff Shop shows and have never had a problem with em'.I have a friend who has the Tibor and has had to send it back twice due to holder breaking .


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I use the sameone Skiff Shop shows and have never had a problem with em'.I have a friend who has the Tibor and has had to send it back twice due to holder breaking .


I like that one better (the one The Skiff Shop posted), too. It looks more subtle. Pat, see if you can whip up one of those suckers! It is probably much easier to build than the swivel one you just made. Plus...$98 seems a little steep...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

apples/oranges   -it has to be mounted on side of platform or edge ,or pole will drag    -unless you elevate it- then your back to this


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> > I use the sameone Skiff Shop shows and have never had a problem with em'.I have a friend who has the Tibor and has had to send it back twice due to holder breaking .
> 
> 
> I like that one better (the one The Skiff Shop posted), too.  It looks more subtle.  Pat, see if you can whip up one of those suckers!  It is probably much easier to build than the swivel one you just made.  Plus...$98 seems a little steep...


 :-? :-?





> I stock the Tibor but at $98 MSRP I sell a few.
> 
> I should have these in stock within a week @ $30.00 and should be able to ship in a flat rate USPS box




Both the Tibor and the Moonlighter are designed for the same purpose, to hold your pole while your on the deck on a drift.  Neither is designed to stake off.  Taken from Tibor's web site: "Please note: The Push Pole Caddy is not designed to hold the boat to the bottom. It is designed only to hold the push pole while drifting."

I like the low profile of the Moonlighter and that's what's going on my SUV.  I'll also continue to stock the Tibor for those that want a piece of art.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I've used that Moonlighter pole holder for 22 years.  Its foolproof and the simple idea of the bungee holding the pole allows for the pole to swing to the side (if in a current or wind) with no hassle.

Also I should mention that Moonlighter just built a new mandrel for their one piece poles.  I'm impressed.  There will soon be one on our shop wall pole holders next to my *24 year old* Moonlighter.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Went fishing with a guide one time and he actually used rope haha


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry Capt. Ron...guess I misread. I like the Moonlighter style better. Let me know when they come in!


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Went fishing with a guide one time and he actually used rope haha


Sure, to stake off and I still do.

But if you drag the pole on the rope, it tends to be pretty noisy 



> Sorry Capt. Ron...guess I misread. I like the Moonlighter style better. Let me know when they come in!


I underestimated the popularity and the first batch has come and gone. :-[ Should have more by next week.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

would the top of that hex nut rub up against one's pole? or is that nut flush with the holder? It's hard to tell from the pix


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

So what is the popular option for PP holders these days? I like the V-marine...

Lou


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

push pole holder?
brackets ?


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

THX1138 said:


> So what is the popular option for PP holders these days? I like the V-marine...
> 
> Lou


I've had the Tibor go bad on me on more than one occasion. The pin that holds the head on can come loose. Have had the Vmarine for a short while and no probs so far.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

I had a tibor. It was functional and looked OK, but it rattled. A branch in a mangrove tunnel ripped it off.

I had a removable v-marine. It was functional, looked good, and didn't rattle. I forgot to take it off during literally my first trip after installing it, and a branch in a mangrove tunnel ripped it off. 

Now I have one from anytide that will swivel underneath the platform. It's not as "clean" looking as the v-marine, but it is less expensive, works just as well, and it won't get ripped off by a branch due to me being an idiot.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have the one pictured on the first page and I hate it. You can't operate it one handed, it doesn't swivel well and the bungee is so tight, it feels like it's going to snap at any moment. I'm probably going to upgrade to a Tibor at some point so I can look cool and pretend my 17T is a Whipray.


----------

